# 2013 Mahindra Max 28XL HST LOW IDLE Help



## Bgrindle1992 (7 mo ago)

New tractor owner here!

I have a 2013 Mahindra max 28XL and it starts fine, and runs fine but after some use and warming up it will go to a very low idle almost to shutoff and remain there regardless of what you do.

If I turn it off and allow to sit some and cool off it will start back up and run fine again for a while until the same thing happens.

Is this common or a known solution?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bgrindle, welcome to the forum.

First thing to do is open your fuel cap and see if the fuel cap vent is plugged. 

We had a similar thread here a while back, and the solution to that one was a defective fuel shut-off solenoid. As it warmed up and got hot it would reduce fuel flow.

Another possibility would be your fuel lift pump declining output after getting hot.


----------



## Bgrindle1992 (7 mo ago)

Thank you for the reply! Heading to the farm now so I'll check the fuel cap vent. I already had a solenoid as I got one cheap so I might go ahead and just throw it on if it's easy enough and then order a fuel cap if the vent seems clogged depending on how dirty.


----------

